# A Quick December Box Buy - Have extra boxes



## Monty (Dec 8, 2007)

12/27 Received the last box today so the rest of the orders  will be shipped tomorrow.
I ordered extras, so if anyone is interested, I still have plenty of the single cardboard boxes and sleeves available, and about 30 of the doubles(no extra metal boxes boxes or velour pouches).
Email me if your interested.

12/25
UPS delivered 4 of the 5 boxes yesterday. All of them contain the black single cardboard boxes. I'll start getting them ready to ship tonight. As soon as the last box arrives, I can get everything finalized. 
If you only ordered the single boxes, there is a good chance I can get your order out tomorrow.
************************************************************************
12/17
Since I have to order the cardboard boxes in lots of 250, I will have some left so if anyone missed out, email me what you need and I'll see  what I can do for you.

I'll post an updated spread sheet later today. 
*****************************************************************************
12/16 As of 2PM central time today, here is a summary of who has order what for the box buy. As always, please check your order for accuracy. If you order is wrong or your name is not on the list and you have ordered. please email me.






*********************************************************************************


12/14
Here is an update on the box orders that have been placed. Please check that I have your order correct. If it is incorrect or not here, please email me.


**************************************************************************

OK, there appears to be a few of you wanting the cardboard boxes from Novel Box. I'll do a quick Group Buy on these. This will end on Monday December 17 at 6AM central time. Hopefully I'll receive the boxes so I can have them shipped out by the end of the year.
Here's the link to the web site for placing orders. -
http://woodenwonderstx.com/GroupBuy.html


----------



## rhahnfl (Dec 9, 2007)

Sent an email to you.


----------



## Monty (Dec 9, 2007)

Reply sent.


----------



## rhahnfl (Dec 10, 2007)

Guess I'll be the first to kick this off. Thanks for doing this group buy. Order placed and payment sent.


----------



## CharlesSharp (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm new to all this, since there isn't a photo of the sleeves, what are they?


----------



## Monty (Dec 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CharlesSharp_
> 
> I'm new to all this, since there isn't a photo of the sleeves, what are they?


The sleeves are a cardboard "tube" that the box slides into (it's open on both ends). It helps keep the lid on/closed and make a nice smooth surface should the customer want to wrap the pen as a gift. Not everyone uses them. Some buy an elastic bow to go around the box. Not sure where they get them.


----------



## Marc Phillips (Dec 11, 2007)

What boxes do you use for the larger pens... cigars, jr. gents,  etc. ?


----------



## Monty (Dec 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Marc Phillips_
> 
> What boxes do you use for the larger pens... cigars, jr. gents,  etc. ?


Instead of folding the insert sides down and having the pen set in the middle of the box, I fold the sides up and the pen sets on the bottom of the box.


----------



## Marc Phillips (Dec 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Monty_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah,.... ok. So any of the pen boxes will work I am gonna assume.. thanks.


----------



## cdcarter (Dec 13, 2007)

Monty,

How about checking the photos. Looks to me like the "single" and "double" photos are reversed. Makes me insecure ordering "single" when I see a "double" photo.


----------



## karlkuehn (Dec 14, 2007)

I put in my two (er, 30) cents, thanks Monty for doing this! I'd never heard of this company (Novel) before, but I've been going through the box-woes, and this is just what I needed! I can't afford to do the 250 qty order, but having an affordable source for nice looking gift boxes is invaluable! You rule, 'nuff said. heh


----------



## Marc Phillips (Dec 28, 2007)

I got my boxes today Mannie... Thank you kindly!!


----------



## cdcarter (Dec 31, 2007)

Got mine today. Great value on beautiful boxes. Thanks for handling it.


----------



## Woodlvr (Dec 31, 2007)

My package arrived today. Thanks Mannie.

Mike


----------



## Boss302 (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Mannie:  Got everything today.  Thank you very much.

Happy New Year.

Pat


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 1, 2008)

Mannie,
  Received my order on the Velour Pouches. Thank you, great service as usual.


----------



## rhahnfl (Jan 1, 2008)

Got my boxes and pouches too. Thanks again for doing the group buy. Happy New Year to all!!!


----------



## karlkuehn (Jan 1, 2008)

Got mine as well, that's a sweet deal, those are really good boxes. I like how securely they hold any sized pen! I'll have to order some more. Thanks for doing the group buy!


----------



## thewishman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey Mannie, if you have up to 50 extra single boxes, I'd be happy to take them off your hands.

Chris


----------



## Monty (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thewishman_
> 
> Hey Mannie, if you have up to 50 extra single boxes, I'd be happy to take them off your hands.
> 
> Chris



Still have some left. PM sent.


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2 (Jan 4, 2008)

Mannie, I could use 25 single boxes plus sleeves.  Have you got enough left?


----------



## Monty (Jan 4, 2008)

Michael, PM sent.


----------



## Woodlvr (Jan 4, 2008)

Monty,
  Do you have any double boxes? I saw them on your website and should have ordered them with my previous order.[:I] I am blonde and not a real quick thinker.

Mike


----------



## Monty (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Woodlvr_
> 
> Monty,
> Do you have any double boxes? I saw them on your website and should have ordered them with my previous order.[:I] I am blonde and not a real quick thinker.
> ...



Mike,
I have some doubles with a blue insert that I ordered by mistake in a previous buy. If your interested in them, PM me and I'll see exactly how many I have left.


----------



## Woodlvr (Jan 6, 2008)

Mannie,
   How much are they apiece? Is the blue insert that you mentioned viewable on your website? I may be interested depending on how blue they are.  Thank you.

Mike


----------



## Woodlvr (Jan 6, 2008)

Mannie,
   How much are they apiece? Is the blue insert that you mentioned viewable on your website? I may be interested depending on how blue they are.  Thank you.
Sorry for the slow reply I thought that I had pm'd you about this. 
Mike


----------



## Monty (Jan 6, 2008)

Mike,
They are about this color blue and have a white elastic band.



They are $0.55 each, same as the single insert boxes.


----------

